# Beautiful Scottish Weather.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We are touring the west of Scotland at the minute, what beautiful weather we have had for the last couple of days, it is going to be lovely for the next 3 days at least. We looked at the weather and decided west Scotland was the best place to be, so glad Warners said NO to non booked campers for Peterborough.

We have been walking on the banks of loch Lomond Sunday and today are in a site just north of Oban, its boiling hot seriously, and still only 9am, forecast same for wednesday and thursday, not seen beyond that yet.

Off into Oban today, then Isle of Skye tomorrow or thursday.



Paul.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I think a lot of the weather hype is driven by the southern biased media.
The North west of England is one of the few places in the country that has no drought restrictions and no flood warnings; it is probably below average temperatures for the time of year but it is hardly cold is it?
Good choice going North to scotland - I was watching the weather forecast and you made the right decision; we were there this time last year and had fab weather; and no midges to boot!!


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I read on the bbc article about the current weather that Scotland had 1/2 of its expected rainfall in April. Hope you enjoy the trip.

Ben


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Paul,
What a great part of the world you are in - and having the sun out is an extra bonus!
If you have time in Oban, drive up Ganavan Road to Ganavan Bay. It's only a small beach at the end of this road but last time were were there we spotted otters on the sandbanks.
Bill


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All just to the the same as Paul were on the other side Inverness the weather here is fantastic 18 degrees and not a cloud in the sky.

Bernie :lol: :lol:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Bill_OR said:


> Paul,
> What a great part of the world you are in - and having the sun out is an extra bonus!
> If you have time in Oban, drive up Ganavan Road to Ganavan Bay. It's only a small beach at the end of this road but last time were were there we spotted otters on the sandbanks.
> Bill


Thanks Bill

We are off to Skye tomorrow morning so unfortunately won't have time to drive to the bay you mention, although it does sound lovely.

Obvan was boiling today, I have had factor 50 on, the dog was panting a lot, so we had to have a couple of drinks at the harbour bar. :wink:

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks like colder weather will be


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds great! With us only living an hour or so from Scotland we have often gone up there this time of year and many other times of the year and always, always, always April and May have been the best months. We spend a lot of time on the ISle of Arran and I remember many an occasion sunbathing this time of year while the rest of the country gets rained on. No midges or hordes of tourists as well (not that there ever is on the islands) 

Enjoy Skye. A few good wild spots up there and there is some local beer called Cullin beast or monster or something like that which is 7%. I remember on a boys trip having a few of those at Uig the day before we got the ferry out to the islands and ending up in a heap in a collapsed tent at the corner of the campsite. Happy days.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> Sounds great! With us only living an hour or so from Scotland we have often gone up there this time of year and many other times of the year and always, always, always April and May have been the best months. We spend a lot of time on the ISle of Arran and I remember many an occasion sunbathing this time of year while the rest of the country gets rained on. No midges or hordes of tourists as well (not that there ever is on the islands)
> 
> Enjoy Skye. A few good wild spots up there and there is some local beer called Cullin beast or monster or something like that which is 7%. I remember on a boys trip having a few of those at Uig the day before we got the ferry out to the islands and ending up in a heap in a collapsed tent at the corner of the campsite. Happy days.


Setting off for Skye shortly, will have to sample that ale then 

Another boiling morning here just north of Oban.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Now wilding on Skye, beautiful view this evening from the MH


----------

